# whats a good combo for second cycle bulking?



## mr.nitrofish (May 12, 2005)

I haven't even started my first cycle and here I am looking for advice on my second cycle   but I would like to plan this second cycle out anyway. it would begin 3 months after my first cycle is complete.

heres what I want to do, im not looking to get ripped yet,what I am aiming at is just huge muscle size. 

also I would like to keep it simple, I notice some people will stack with a lot of gear, im not sure im ready for that yet.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catsample.htm the "Classic Bread And Butter" stack here looks good, what do you think?


----------



## max lift (May 12, 2005)

my second will consist of 1-4 wk dbol
                                   1-10wk deca
                                   1-12 wk test
It is a simple mass cycle ,


----------



## max lift (May 12, 2005)

just checked out that bread and butter by big cat , the guy knows his shit for shure . for me 6 weeks of dbol sounds a bit long , for a healther sex life its better to run the deca a little shorter than the test .IMO


----------



## Vizzy7 (May 12, 2005)

I agree with max only thing i would change if u wanna really bulk is the d bol to a bombs!!  The vets usually recommend a drols for 4th-5th cycles but hey it will def work


----------



## ORACLE (May 12, 2005)

max lift said:
			
		

> just checked out that bread and butter by big cat , the guy knows his shit for shure . for me 6 weeks of dbol sounds a bit long , for a healther sex life its better to run the deca a little shorter than the test .IMO



6 weeks of dbol is fine kept at around 30mgs ed split throughout the day.  Deca won't affect your sex life as long as your running the testosterone longer than the deca and your running the testosterone at a higher mg.


----------



## Nicky B (Jun 12, 2005)

If you want some serious mass I say using test prop and dbol to jumpstart and test e for 12weeks should give all the mass gains you want.


----------



## tee (Jun 12, 2005)

O said:
			
		

> 6 weeks of dbol is fine kept at around 30mgs ed split throughout the day.  Deca won't affect your sex life as long as your running the testosterone longer than the deca and your running the testosterone at a higher mg.


Dont say "Won't effect" youngen. Wait til you hit the big 40 and see what happens


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 12, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Dont say "Won't effect" youngen. Wait til you hit the big 40 and see what happens



Old bastard shouldn't be doing gear then lol


----------



## tee (Jun 12, 2005)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> Old bastard shouldn't be doing gear then lol


We have to or we wouldnt be able to walk!


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 12, 2005)

I like that cycle Nitrofish.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jun 13, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I like that cycle Nitrofish.



 thats going to be my next cycle. still unsure about the d-bol. maybe ill skip it this time and use it with my 3rd cycle


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 13, 2005)

12 weeks with the deca ending at 11


----------

